

 Ideas for my real-time skill-based job search? - mittermayr
http://www.pareer.com/job/search

======
mittermayr
I'm fetching jobs from my private API (would anyone be interesting in doing
something with it?) from twentypeople.com and wanted to see if a real-timeish
job (click&play kind of) search would make things smoother than these slow,
old-school job sites. What do you think? Suggestions? Also, if you have a job,
tweet me @mittermayr or contact me through the site and I'll add your job to
our database, for free, no subscription, nothing, free free. I'll do all the
work. Thanks guys!

